# Are 06 se-r and 07 se offsets the same?



## s2kbrian (Apr 12, 2007)

just bought an 07 se and i would like to put 06 se-r wheels. i cant find anything about the offsets for the 07. Will the 18's work? Thanks


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Pretty sure they will.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

s2kbrian said:


> just bought an 07 se and i would like to put 06 se-r wheels. i cant find anything about the offsets for the 07. Will the 18's work? Thanks


they usually stick to the same specs. since they're both FWD cars .. etc.. etc.. etc... so yeah


----------



## s2kbrian (Apr 12, 2007)

whats the lug pattern and offsets for a stock altima? 
would 18x8.5 5x114.3 52mm wheels work or no?


----------

